# All hives have eggsign, removed queen cages.



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

That's one of the myths I always believed because it made sense. How can they not draw foundation faster since we gave them so much wax? But they sure draw their own comb quicker. If you don't like plastic because the bees hesitate, then you should love foundationless beekeeping. You'll find they didn't really like the foundation either.


----------



## scsasdsa (Jan 23, 2004)

sounds great scott can't wait to try mine with the may package, keep us posted on how they progress.


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey Scott, sounds good, what does egg sign look like? Also what does pollen look like? There was some bright yellow stuff in the comb around the queen cage. sounds like yours was stuck in there too! Pretty incredible, eh?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Eggs look like an fly egg. Imagine a grain of rice shrunk down very small only more cylindrical. They are dry and stuck in the bottom of the cell. Hard to see on white wax, but not so hard on dark wax if you have good close vision (I can't see them with my distance glasses on).

Pollen comes in many colors from white to yellow to orange to red. It's opaque and semi hard like dough (that's why they call it bee bread) stored in the cells.

When it's coming in it's on the bees legs in their baskets.


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

I think the yellow on the queen cage is a stain. Its something in the bees that does it, I have no idea what it is, but it will eventually get all over your woodenware. Youu'll also get the same yellow stain when you squash a bee unknowingly and see it the next inspeciton session.

Michael,
I know what eggs look like P


[This message has been edited by Scot Mc Pherson (edited April 16, 2004).]


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Michael, I know what eggs look like P

But apparently David didn't.


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

David,
Yeah its even more incredible in TBHs because we are getting to watch the bees do what bees do, not forced to work in ways we would make them.


----------

